# Coolermaster Elite 120 front panel's log and panel removal



## ChasePack (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi All,

i'm new to modding~

for those of you who modded the CM120 to have a front mesh, how did you remove the brushed faux aluminium plastic panel and the CoolerMaster logo off without damaging them?

as far as i can see.. it is pretty stuck on tight

Thanks all!


----------



## chinmi (Jan 9, 2013)

wow, i just recently read about the cm120 build and read about the front logo removal from here... http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1711727 

quote : 





> Tip for anyone that tries to remove this logo - the logo is metal but thin, I had to heat up the back and front of the faceplate to loosen the adhesive tape, but a couple of times I noticed the plastic backing start to get soft and had to let it cool a bit before I pushed on it from behind with a finish nail tap.
> 
> I ran out of daylight to continue any modding tonight, Di-Noc will be placed on the metal part of the front faceplate, I'm trying to decide what to do with the logo, reinstall it or find something else to put in it's place?
> 
> There is a hole right in the center that I could easily put a screw through should I find something big enough to cover the stock hole, hmm decisions decisions, (suggestions are welcome!).



hope it helps


----------



## ChasePack (Jan 10, 2013)

haha.. .tried that... hes right that its thin... after apply ~some~ force with a sharp object, it starts to punch *through *instead of push it out. 

i'm now slowly prying it out bit by bit with a long metal rule. trying to seperate the fascia from the panel. 

the whole thing is taped together with double sided tape as big as a facia... >_< ... the logo is seperate though.


----------

